# Amplificador de auto un canal no se escucha...



## Miketronic (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola a todos,


Me gustaría reparar un amplificador de 2 canales de auto en la que una de sus salidas no se escucha.

Lo curioso es que me la dejaron, y al probarla se llegó a escuchar unos segundos, luego ya nada de nada y siendo la falla esa, no se oye por un canal.


En unos de los transistores se ve la placa quemada, pero está la pata central soldada al puente que tiene delante, la placa esta destruida pero no hay pistas que hagan otra conexión.


En fin, no he conseguido dar con el problema, si me pudieran ayudar a solucionarlo se lo agradecería mucho.


Gracias por su colaboración


----------



## Scooter (Ago 29, 2013)

Tienes que rascar todo lo que esté negro porque se hace conductor, luego reconectar las pistas perdidas y probar de nuevo.
Es probable que algunos transistores hayan fallecido en acto de servicio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola caro Miketronic, los transistores son MosFets y con mucha certeza estan dañados devendo sener canbiados todos por nuevos y de mismo lote de fabricaciõn para no tenermos desequilibrio entre els o que puede generar una falha en lo futuro (pero solo Dios puede saber quando ), Linpe mui bien la PCB con alcool isopropilico porque la fuligen negra es conductora y puede generar fugas de corriente , cheque tanbien los resistores y transistores chicos cercanos a eses transistores MosFet, caso tenga dudas canbie lo CI controlador PWM (quizaz un TL494 o SG3524 ), que puede sener que tenga se estropiado tanbien. Bueno despues de listo lo mantenimiento la premera ligada en ese amplificador deve sener en una fuente de 12,5 Voltios pero con limitacion de corriente de alguns amperios y nada mas.  No conecte una bateria de coche o una fuente mui valiente porque caso persista una falha ustedes pierde lo premero servicio volvendo a la estaca zero , haora si tudo aparentemiente anda bien entonses usteds puede conectar ese amplificador a una bateria de coche y testearlo a plena potenzia .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suert en tu mantenimiento.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Miketronic (Ago 29, 2013)

Gracias,


He realizado la comprobación de las pistas y están bien.

Ahora los transistores....   mmmmmm no sé.

Con un multímetro podría comprobarlos?   Me podrían dar un cursillo acelerado de cómo hacerlo?   Pruebo con las puntas del multímetro en una y otras patas, intercambiando las puntas y me marcan los mismos valores los transistores....


----------



## miguelus (Ago 29, 2013)

Buenoa días Miketronic

Los compañeros anteriores te han dado muy buenos consejos 

Uno más de mi cosecha...

El amplificador tiene dos caneles y el otro aún funciona, utilízalo como guía comparativa, puedes comparar valores, pero cuidado a ver si al final vas a tener que reparar los dos canales 

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2013)

Miketronic dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> 
> He realizado la comprobación de las pistas y están bien.
> ...


Bueno, yo personalmiente canbiaria eses transistores por otros nuevos como ja aclare en mi post anterior  mismo estando alguns aparentemiente andando bien ,porque con mucha certeza estan estressados y no pudemos avaliar a quanto tienpo van continuar andando bien sin novos problemas futuros (o que no interessa a nadie).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 29, 2013)

Miketronic dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> 
> He realizado la comprobación de las pistas y están bien.
> ...



Para porbar los transistores no sirve de nada testearlos directamente en el PCB, tienes que desmontarlos del todo e identificar de que tipo son.

Con practica puedes determinar con el multimetro de que tipo son pero si no es asi te recomiendo que busques en la red ingresando la referencia del transistor para saber si es bipolar o es un Mosfet.

Si es bipolar y ya sabes cual es cada terminal, entonces tambien tendras el dato de si es NPN o PNP, entonces ahi si comenzamos a jugar con el Multimetro en la escala de diodos si es digital o en la escala de ohmios en la escala mas baja si es un multimetro analogico (de aguja).

Si es NPN ubicas la base del transistor conectado al positivo del multimetro y tomas lecturas entre base y colector y entre base y emisor, debe dar una lectura mayor entre base y emisor y una cercana entre base y colector, ademas probando entre colector y emisor con las puntas en un sentido y viceversa no debe haber ninguna lectura.

Si es PNP ubicas la base del transistor conectado al negativo del multimetro y tomas lecturas entre base y colector y entre base y emisor, debe dar una lectura mayor entre base y emisor y una cercana entre base y colector, ademas probando entre colector y emisor con las puntas en un sentido y viceversa no debe haber ninguna lectura.

Si el multimetro es analogico, es posible que debas invertir las puntas porque algunos en la escala de ohmios dan tension negativa a traves de su punta positiva e inversamente con la otra punta, fijate de ese detalle.

Saludos.


----------



## Miketronic (Ago 29, 2013)

Muchas gracias,

Ya me pondré a ello, espero sacarla adelante...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Para porbar los transistores no sirve de nada testearlos directamente en el PCB, tienes que desmontarlos del todo e identificar de que tipo son.
> 
> Con practica puedes determinar con el multimetro de que tipo son pero si no es asi te recomiendo que busques en la red ingresando la referencia del transistor para saber si es bipolar o es un Mosfet.
> 
> ...


Los transistores de la foto (los estropiados y incluso carbonizados) son seguramiente MosFets de potenzia tipo canal "N"(IRFZ44N o IRFZ48N o MTP50N06 o IRFZ3205 o IRFZ2807)  que son los comutadores primarios de la fuente de +B y -B para alimentar la potencia de audio,a si no devemos orbirdar de canbiar por otro nuevo lo CI controlador PWM (TL494 o SG3524) que tiene gran chance de tanbien estar estropiado.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

